# Luminosité automatique



## Arkange (5 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai constaté que lorsque je mets le réglage de luminosité automatique sur mon iPad cela ne fonctionne pas. Au moment ou j'active le réglage la luminosité change mais ensuite elle ne s'adapte pas avec mon environnement. Sur mon iPhone 3GS cela fonctionne très bien. Quelqu'un d'autre a remarqué ce problème?


----------



## samoussa (5 Juin 2010)

Il me semble avoir le même problème. Ce matin je mets la luminosité a fond car je suis dehors, je rentre et la luminosité est restée "coincée" au max. Je l' ai abaissée manuellement.
Et pourtant (comme tu le dis), quand on désactive le mode auto on peut noter une variation de la luminosité...


----------



## ikeke (5 Juin 2010)

Même chose pour moi, je n'ai pas encore constaté de variation de luminosité demandée par l'ipad malgré l'option activée. Un bug de l'OS 3.2 ?


----------



## samoussa (5 Juin 2010)

sans doute. Peut être un probleme de gestion d'energie. Pour les prob. de wifi ils conseillaient de jouer sur le reglage auto de la luminosité...


----------



## ikeke (5 Juin 2010)

Je croise les doigts car j'avoue ne rencontrer aucun souci de wifi pour le moment.
Je me demande s'il y aura une mise à jour du firmware avant la sortie de l'OS 4 cet automne ou si Apple va attendre et tout régler d'un coup.


----------



## Arkange (5 Juin 2010)

Merci de vos réponses ça me rassure il n'y a pas que moi  en effet je pense a un bug aussi et je pense que le problème de wifi est lie. Pour info j'ai constate ce bug du wifi avec la luminosité au mini en sortie de veille le wifi ne se connecte pas. Pourtant j'ai bien configure ma borne Time capsule bi-bande avec 2 noms de réseau pour le 2,4 et le 5 GHz. Wait and see


----------



## berzek (14 Juin 2010)

Je rencontre le même problème. L'intensité lumineuse ne varie pas d'un chouilla quel que soit l'éclairage ambiant. 

Cependant, je me pose une question. Il n'y a visiblement qu'un seul capteur de luminosité, au centre en haut du cadre en tenant l'iPad en position verticale. Comment pourrait-il fonctionner si on le tient à l'horizontal en plein jour, puisque la main droite le recouvrirait plus ou moins totalement ?
Ne s'agit-il pas d'une fonction désactivée par Apple avant de trouver une solution fiable ?


----------



## momo-fr (23 Juin 2010)

Effectivement chez moi aussi cette fonction ne marche pas vraiment, en l'actvant ou en la désactivant je vois bien un léger changement, mais si je sort et met la luminosité au Max, en rentrant ça reste comme ça...


----------

